# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Kuvia ja videoita Saksasta 19.-24.11.2006

## vristo

Tässä eka pieni kuvapläjäys reissultamme. Kuvissa kiinnostavimmat lienee Baselin seudun S-Bahn-liikenteessä vaikuttaneet Stadler FLIRTit, jonkalaisia tulee Junakalusto Oy:llekin YTV-alueen kaupunkijunaliikenteeseen. Vaikuttavan ja asiallisen oloinen juna.

Videoiden muokkaus alkaa nyt ja siellä on 340 megaa liikkuvaa kuvaa äänen kanssa kaupunkiliikenteestä mm. Kölnista, Hannoverista, Bielefeldistä, Baselista, Freiburgista ja Karlsruhesta.

----------


## vristo

Nyt yksi videokin Kölnista "katumetroradalta" Heumarkt-pysäkiltä.

----------


## vristo

Nyt on hieman enemmänkin videoita koossa arvon foorumilaisten katsottavaksi.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Mielenkiintoiset ja virkistävät kuvat ja äänet! Upeata.

----------

